# 14 week old pitbull puppy



## Ricky&Nicole (Sep 11, 2012)

up: I have a 14 week old pitbull puppy and she is teething but her bottom front teeth are coming in behind her puppie teeth. She is 15 to 20lbs. how big do y'all think she will get? Thanks for the help. Here is a picture of her.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The teeth growing in will most likely knock the baby teeth out. So you don't have to worry about that. 
As far as size go the only way to roughly estimate it is to take the weight at 4 months and multiply it by 2. It's a VERY rough estimate though.


----------



## Ricky&Nicole (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

NP.
Cute pup btw. Her brindle is adorable, I can't wait to see her when she gets a bit older.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what a cutie , welcome to the forum


----------



## Ricky&Nicole (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks. This is a good forum.


----------



## Kellyfleming (Aug 22, 2021)

Ricky&Nicole said:


> up: I have a 14 week old pitbull puppy and she is teething but her bottom front teeth are coming in behind her puppie teeth. She is 15 to 20lbs. how big do y'all think she will get? Thanks for the help. Here is a picture of her.


In replying to your post. The dog with the head over the pups shoulder, what type of breed is the pup. I have one with the same exact face, they could be twins.


----------

